# Longlining has been federally approved off the coast of Florida?



## GulfRegulator23 (Oct 10, 2007)

...If I see these guy's lines out there, I'll be pretty tempted to cut them loose. If everybody did the same, maybe it would drive them away. Or you may get shot....either way, it would take them off of the water. It may be totally worth it. Those guys need to be jailed for the rape that they commit.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

IF you cut it loose it will just kepp killing stufff for a long time. Where has it been approved


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

I checked the NMFS website and didn't see any announcements. The last I remember in June or July 07 they refused to allow longlining back into SC and Florida closed zones. If something has changed please provide a link.



http://www.nmfs.noaa.gov/


----------



## GulfRegulator23 (Oct 10, 2007)

Link:



http://www.floridasportsman.com/casts/080104/#cont


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Foot in the door is right.

I know a lot will say "Oh, it's in the Atlantic, who cares?"

That's not going cut it.

If they can go against the voters and lawmakers wishes on that end of the state, they can do it here.


----------



## captbuckhall (Oct 18, 2007)

we ran into three longline boats @ 210nm south of destin. When we called it in, we were told they had bluefin permits...in august. We didn't cut their lines, but we did free a jumping whitie that swam off in great shape. The next morning we tagged a whitie...nice mojo. The bad thing was we saw three dead blues on that trip, two of which were very fresh and being eaten by sharks. I've never seen a dead blue before or since.

buck


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

> *captbuckhall (2/5/2008)*we ran into three longline boats @ 210nm south of destin. When we called it in, we were told they had bluefin permits...in august. We didn't cut their lines, but we did free a jumping whitie that swam off in great shape. The next morning we tagged a whitie...nice mojo. The bad thing was we saw three dead blues on that trip, two of which were very fresh and being eaten by sharks. I've never seen a dead blue before or since.
> 
> buck




was that last august?


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Yea it was. I remember Matt telling me about it. WE see them out of Venice some too.


----------

